# is it ok to eat raw oats with whey protein



## matua0710 (Sep 3, 2008)

is it ok to eat raw oats with whey protein


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. I mix some in my Post wo shake everyday.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing like oats that have set in the shake for a little while and got all gelled up and gummy.  MMMMMMmmm!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2008)

Not only is it ok, I recommend it.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup, I grind those badboys up and enjoy.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2008)

Oats taste awesome in a shake.

So much so that ive stopped heating them up when i have them for breakfast, in favour of a bowl of cold oats and milk.

Mmm


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Oats taste awesome in a shake.
> 
> So much so that ive stopped heating them up when i have them for breakfast, in favour of a bowl of cold oats and milk.
> 
> Mmm



*Thank you, Mr. Ed.*


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2008)

His name is Gaz he looks like a whorse...


----------



## Biggly (Sep 5, 2008)

> is it ok to eat raw oats with whey protein



What makes you think it wouldn't be?

Sticky, need a blender, perhaps impractical - but certainly nothing wrong with it.



B.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

Oats always sink and collect on the bottom when I put them in my shakes. 

Unless I have enough frozen stuff blended to keep them magically suspended throughout the shake.

Milk + whey + oats blended = milk and whey shake with a few mouthfulls of grinded oats on the bottom.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> Milk + whey + oats blended = milk and whey shake with a few mouthfulls of grinded oats on the bottom.







I don't know why that tickled me so much. I had the same issue, but I solved it buy mixing it all in a whey shaker. Shake it up before every swallow, and it works better.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2008)

a fine solution indeed, but I don't have many cups with tops for them.

I enjoy the shake I currently do - 
2 scoops whey
1 cup milk
1 cup crushed ice
60-85 grams frozen banana
100-135 grams frozen strawberries or blue berries
couple table scoops of pb (if I drink it post workout I nix the pb)


----------



## Built (Sep 7, 2008)

Get a cheap coffee grinder and grind up your oats to a flour before you make your shakes.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2008)

Built said:


> Get a cheap coffee grinder and grind up your oats to a flour before you make your shakes.



Holy shit! That is even better. I have a nice coffee grinder. I am going to but this into practice.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite weight gainer shake has raw oats

2 scoop whey
1/2 cup oats
1 tsp peanut butter
1 cup milk
lots of ice
and blend


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2008)

Built said:


> Get a cheap coffee grinder and grind up your oats to a flour before you make your shakes.



Good idea, but wouldn't be as filling methinks.


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll probably find it more filling, if anything. Try it.


----------



## Skib (Sep 9, 2008)

fufu said:


> Oats always sink and collect on the bottom when I put them in my shakes.
> 
> Unless I have enough frozen stuff blended to keep them magically suspended throughout the shake.
> 
> Milk + whey + oats blended = milk and whey shake with a few mouthfulls of grinded oats on the bottom.



i think the key is to blend them for a good minute or so... that's what i do and they don't really sink... if you don't blend long enough then yeah, they tend to sink...


----------

